# futbet



## eroz

Hola!

"Futbet" és futbito en castellà?


----------



## sept69

Hola eroz,

doncs la veritat es que no ho havia escoltat mai... no sé d'on ho has tret però si es veriat el que dius... "futbet" ho traduiria com  _furbito_ en castellà


----------



## betulina

I què és "futbito", o "furbito"? "Futbet" ni idea...


----------



## sept69

BEtu, jajaja no existeix! _hexamos un furbito? _com dien " hechamos una partida al futbolín? o a un joc que es jugui al fútbol... futbet furbito no existeixen. Matem aquest tema però ja!


----------



## betulina

Aaaah.....  Però almenys "furbito", o com sigui, es diu. "Futbet" no sona gens, no? D'on ho has tret, eroz?


----------



## belén

sept69 said:


> BEtu, jajaja no existeix! _h__examos un furbito? _com dien " hechamos una partida al futbolín? o a un joc que es jugui al fútbol... futbet furbito no existeixen. Matem aquest tema però ja!




T'he corregit una errada,

Salutacions,
Be


----------



## sept69

Gràcies Belen!!!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola gent !

"Futbito" és una modalitat de futbol sala també denominada "Futbolito".

Vejam si ara que hem "redimit" la pobra paraula provem de trobar una traducció... 

Salut !


----------



## megane_wang

Hola de nou !!!

Aquí ho tens: apareix al Termcat:

*futbet* m
es  fulbito
es  futbito
<Esports i jocs de pilota>
Variant del futbol practicada en un camp de joc de superfície llisa, amb unes dimensions de 38 a 42 m de llargada i de 20 a 25 m d'amplada, entre dos equips de sis o set jugadors.

Salut !!


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, Megane.


----------



## ernest_

També es pot dir "futbol 7" tan en català com en castellà.


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, en castellà seria "fútbol 7".


----------



## Cecilio

Fa molts anys jo pertanyia a una associació cultural que, entre altres coses, va participar en un campionat de futbol sala, que percert vam guanyar!... Com que no sabíem com traduïr "futbito" al català, vam decidir, sense més complicacions, utilitzar el terme "campionat de futbet". De tant en tant s'han d'inventar paraules. Si, a més, un diccionari com el Termcat recull aquest terme, millor encara.


----------



## eroz

Perdoneu la tardança. El terme surt a una llista de vocabulari relacionat amb l'esport.

Gràcies per l'aclariment


----------



## DeBarcelona

És un invent del Termcat. Com acostumen a fer, es basen en el castellà per a fer paraules noves


----------

